# Premium sportway or coker 5.20



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Can someone clear this up for me? Coker and premium sportway is this two different tires? One is a 4 ply one a 6 ply? Or am I misunderstanding? 125$ the other 150$ I thought they were the same??? Stupid question


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

bodyman1979 said:


> Can someone clear this up for me? Coker and premium sportway is this two different tires? One is a 4 ply one a 6 ply? Or am I misunderstanding? 125$ the other 150$ I thought they were the same??? Stupid question


How long have you been lowriding???


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Let me clearify something for u bro. Coker 5.20 are junk. Stay away from them. Pay the extra $100 a set from Premium Sportway......They are the real an true 5.20 for Lowriders. 

To answer your question...... Yes 2 different companies and tires.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Warned


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Coker makes a quality tire..


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

thxs johnie65!!! buddy of mine has 5.20 coker and hes not happy with them...i jus like the look of the 5.20's


johnnie65 said:


> Let me clearify something for u bro. Coker 5.20 are junk. Stay away from them. Pay the extra $100 a set from Premium Sportway......They are the real an true 5.20 for Lowriders.
> 
> To answer your question...... Yes 2 different companies and tires.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Premium sportway had few problems too I had ride Coker 520's tell now never had a problem even drove in the freeway up to 90mph for 15min without a problem I haven't try out the new 520's cuz at the time they didn't had fat white wall ....n also heard ppl had issues with em too so I wud say ride on what u like at the end ur the one who's gona be riden on me be ur self have ur own style homie !!!!!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Mr Cucho said:


> Premium sportway had few problems too I had ride Coker 520's tell now never had a problem even drove in the freeway up to 90mph for 15min without a problem I haven't try out the new 520's cuz at the time they didn't had fat white wall ....n also heard ppl had issues with em too so I wud say ride on what u like at the end ur the one who's gona be riden on me be ur self have ur own style homie !!!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1690578&stc=1&d=1435780855http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1690586&stc=1&d=1435780855


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mr Cucho said:


> Premium sportway had few problems too I had ride Coker 520's tell now never had a problem even drove in the freeway up to 90mph for 15min without a problem I haven't try out the new 520's cuz at the time they didn't had fat white wall ....n also heard ppl had issues with em too so I wud say ride on what u like at the end ur the one who's gona be riden on me be ur self have ur own style homie !!!!!


 Thxs bro! I'm not a follower for sure...I like the stretched look on the 14's with the 5.20's I think I'll pay the xtra for the premium sportways...Thxs for all the input!


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> Thxs bro! I'm not a follower for sure...I like the stretched look on the 14's with the 5.20's I think I'll pay the xtra for the premium sportways...Thxs for all the input!


No problem homie ....


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Mr Cucho said:


> Premium sportway had few problems too I had ride Coker 520's tell now never had a problem even drove in the freeway up to 90mph for 15min without a problem I haven't try out the new 520's cuz at the time they didn't had fat white wall ....n also heard ppl had issues with em too so I wud say ride on what u like at the end ur the one who's gona be riden on me be ur self have ur own style homie !!!!!


X2

Premium Sportway has bubbled up as well. 

I roll OG 5.20s,

Can never beat the OG look :no:





:nicoderm:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

Put a 300lb 5ft 5 white girl fresh from a buffet with a 3 piece thong on a unicycle...whatcha think the end result is???


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

damn a.e how many sixfoes u got.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Had a set of the cokers before the sportways came out......had issues with them bubbling up just like the famous picture floating around here. Called them up and they pretty much told me I was S.O.L.

Bought a couple sets of the sportways....had a cracking issue with one set. Called them up and they had a fresh set headed my way before I even had my defected tires off my wheels....no questions asked.

Sorry guys but I'm going with customer service and people that stand behind their product.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> Had a set of the cokers before the sportways came out......had issues with them bubbling up just like the famous picture floating around here. Called them up and they pretty much told me I was S.O.L.
> 
> Bought a couple sets of the sportways....had a cracking issue with one set. Called them up and they had a fresh set headed my way before I even had my defected tires off my wheels....no questions asked.
> 
> Sorry guys but I'm going with customer service and people that stand behind their product.


the company PREMIUM SPOTWAY stands behind the new sportway tires, 
ol` choker just leaves you hanging out to dry after you mount them up you are S.O.L.


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

Wild they still warranty their product even after you over inflate the shit out of them. premium sportway wins this one


----------



## George Tamayo (Apr 15, 2014)

My wifes car is a 65 olds vista cruiser wagon. Rolling of coker premium sport 13x520's. No issues here at all. I went with coker because they are a multi million dollar company that stands behind the product. They dont sell a cheap chinese tire out of a semi truck.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

George Tamayo said:


> My wifes car is a 65 olds vista cruiser wagon. Rolling of coker premium sport 13x520's. No issues here at all. I went with coker because they are a multi million dollar company that stands behind the product. They dont sell a cheap chinese tire out of a semi truck.


. I've been doin Internet trolling. The cokers r made in the USA 125 shipped...the others r made in china or whatever...and they r more expensive? In my opinion that's like paying more for harbor freight tools over snap on tools? I don't know...U S jobs wins for me..


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Coker all the way. Made in USA for a competitive price. Plus they look better.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Yea Cokers?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

George Tamayo said:


> My wifes car is a 65 olds vista cruiser wagon. Rolling of coker premium sport 13x520's. No issues here at all. I went with coker because they are a multi million dollar company that stands behind the product. They dont sell a cheap chinese tire out of a semi truck.


If youve never had any issues with your tires, then how do you know they stand behind the product?
you don`t get to be a multi million dollar company replacing tires when they fail,
but you do keep every buck buy telling the customer to take a hike after you collected the cash from them


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Coker all the way. Made in USA for a competitive price. Plus they look better.


your a fan of raidial tires, so i can see how you like the choker truck tread look


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

Made in the USA doesn't always necessarily mean better. From what I can see is that these guys designed & engineered the Premium Sportways in the "USA" specifically for the lowrider market. No company here in the US would even consider making these because of the smaller market compared to all the mass produced tires that come on newer cars these days and the few companies that would make them would charge waaaaayyy too much making the cost for these tires go thru the roof so in order to keep costs within reach, these Premium Sportway guys (which are average everyday guys like most of us) had to find someone outside the US to make them at a reasonable cost. They (Premium Sportway guys) can't compete with a multi-million company like Coker which mass produces many size, style, tires. Coker basically used some old molds and re-popped a discontinued tire. Premium Sportway actually made a classic favorite even better. So for the added cost on these you get a better engineered tire with greater load capacity for our heavy ass cars not to mention the great customer service. Anyway just my 2 cents.......my vote goes for Premium Sportway:thumbsup: 

I'll get off my box now.... please proceed....:nicoderm:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Right on the Money Julio. 



Had two chokers blow out on me causing damage to Daytons, that's enough to not want to mess with them again, that and the wear on them seemed highly premature. Also had one wheel with a new tire sitting indoors and mounted on the rim the sidewall started cracking, not even been used. 

Not saying all Cokers are bad, the 7.60s on my previous wagon still are impeccable even as a daily vehicle. But the 5.20s awful. This in comparison to the decades old 5.20s I had on a 60 sedan' that rode better and wore out nicer than the chokers. The new PS I am itching to try on once I get back home.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> your a fan of raidial tires, so i can see how you like the choker truck tread look


I'm a fan of not getting ripped off and paying double for Chinese tires that look nothing like the original and don't even stretch on the rim like the originals. It's obvious they sponser you so take your commercials elsewhere. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. American made Coker premium sports are the only way to go if you want a bias ply tire and want to support American jobs.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> I'm a fan of not getting ripped off and paying double for Chinese tires that look nothing like the original and don't even stretch on the rim like the originals. It's obvious they sponser you so take your commercials elsewhere. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. American made Coker premium sports are the only way to go if you want a bias ply tire and want to support American jobs.


i pay for my tires just like everyone else, your a fan of raidial tires, i get that, but you get on every thread that has to do with these new 5.20`s complaining about them and the price, and you would only ROLL ORIGINAL TIRES
have you ever seen these tires in person? 
ever compare them to originals?
i didn`t think so,,,,,,,
lil` dreamer,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


>


this tire is a direct copy of the DENMAN 5.20 TIRE, CHOKER JUST RENAMED IT, denman went out of business a long time ago,they just took advantage of that,,,,,,,choker never designed these 1970`s tires, only made some changes years later in the 14`s when so many customers complained about them, they did a azz half effort to make them look like a REAL 5.20


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

WELL I SEE THE NEW COKER TIRE SAYS 8PLY RATED, ANYBODY BUY THE NEW COKERS I ALSO THINK IT DEPENDED ON THE BATCH I GOT LIKE 3 BUBBLED IN MY BACK YARD I USED FOR A TOMBSTONE FOR MY CAT, BARLEY RODE ON, DID THEY REALLY CHANGE THE TIRE OR DID THEY JUST SAY THAT NOW A COMPANY HAS COME OUT AND IS CLOSER TO THE ORIGINAL


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

FUCK I HAD 7 TIRES FOR ONE CAR, ID LIKE TO TRY THE NEW PREMIUM SPORTWAY


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

plague said:


> WELL I SEE THE NEW COKER TIRE SAYS 8PLY RATED, ANYBODY BUY THE NEW COKERS I ALSO THINK IT DEPENDED ON THE BATCH I GOT LIKE 3 BUBBLED IN MY BACK YARD I USED FOR A TOMBSTONE FOR MY CAT, BARLEY RODE ON, DID THEY REALLY CHANGE THE TIRE OR DID THEY JUST SAY THAT NOW A COMPANY HAS COME OUT AND IS CLOSER TO THE ORIGINAL


CHOKER WEBSITE SAYS 4 PLY DESIGN FOR BOTH THE 14`S AND 13`S 
THEY HAVE TO 1 UP THE "NEW 5.20`S SINCE THOSE ARE 6 PLY DESIGN"
BLOW`N SMOKE UP THE CHOKERS CUSTOMERS @SS
THE TIRES I BOUGHT FROM CHOKER HAD 2 PLY ON THEM
AFTER I SAW THAT, I SENT 20 TIRES BACK TO CHOKER


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> CHOKER WEBSITE SAYS 4 PLY DESIGN FOR BOTH THE 14`S AND 13`S
> THEY HAVE TO 1 UP THE "NEW 5.20`S SINCE THOSE ARE 6 PLY DESIGN"
> BLOW`N SMOKE UP THE CHOKERS CUSTOMERS @SS


You must get paid extra by the so called "Premium Sportway" people for using the word Choker. But anyway, carry on.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)




----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

I have no input on this, but everyone keeps saying "Double the price" , Its 150 PS and 125 coker. I see that as price invalid. I know I blow more than the difference on stupid shit.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

EternalLowLife93 said:


> I have no input on this, but everyone keeps saying "Double the price" , Its 150 PS and 125 coker. I see that as price invalid. I know I blow more than the difference on stupid shit.


. True... But I seen somewhere Coker had a ten dollar warranty? Or sum thing like that?


----------



## EternalLowLife93 (May 15, 2014)

bodyman1979 said:


> . True... But I seen somewhere Coker had a ten dollar warranty? Or sum thing like that?


Just looked it up. Its for extended warranty. It's basically a road hazard warranty like you would buy for any tire.


*Extended Protection for Your Tires*


Our Extended Tire Protection (ETP) plan takes our excellent standard warranty one step further. With the ETP Plan, Coker will replace tires that become unserviceable or damaged from a cut, snag, bruise, impact, whitewall damage or puncture caused by a road hazard. Included with this plan, Coker Tire will pay standard shipping charges to recover and replace tire(s). This service is good for five (5) years or the life of the tread, whichever comes first. Tires will be prorated after 15 months according to tread wear. Some limits of liability, exclusions, and owner obligations apply. Extended Tire Protection cost is $10.00 per tire for tires priced up to $250.00 (sku# ETP1) and $20.00 per tire for tires priced from $251.00 to $299.00 (sku# ETP2). Tires priced $300 or more are now covered by the new ETP3, priced at $25.00 per tire. Order one ETP per each tire purchased.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Cokers are ugly. End of story.


----------



## Patrick B (Jan 30, 2013)

I saw a nice set of Cokers for sale here. Someone should scoop them up. (cough cough)


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Any side by side comparisons between Coker and the new Premium Sportway? I wanted to get a set but I heard that they really follow and catch the groves of the road and can be a real pain to drive on. Lifted Impalas can be a real chore to drive as it is.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

I AM A SUPPORTER OF PREMIUM SPORTWAY. I WILL AGREE THEY ARE A LITTLE HARD TO MOUNT BECAUSE THEY ARE BUILT TOUGH, your average tire shop usually has problems; but with wires, you shouldn't be there anyways!! 









I have no clue where they are really made anymore/ but none of the problems are new problems- it's had it's downs for over 20 years. They use to be made in Canada, then Mexico, then Canada. ???????


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

I am not super versed in the original Coker 520 or even their newer line however I can speak to my Premium Sportways. The Premium Sportways are true 6 ply tires. These things are tough. I sat my 180 pounds down on the tire standing up and no flex or anything, ridged as all heck! As Tami mentioned they can be difficult to mount as they are so tuff. One trick that Jason from Premium Sportway told me is to use soda cans to stretch the side walls for the 13x7's for a couple days in the sun. The heat makes them more plyable and the cans help "wedge" them open. I used six cans per tire and worked great! Attached are some pics. You can see the difference from the one without cans to with cans as far as the inside of the tire width. This was a huge help when I had my guy mount them as it gave the extra flex they needed to mount them with a Cheeta air blower.














I have mine on some 13x7 Zeus wires on my 85 Cutty and like any "old school type tread" with such a narrow tread pattern making limited contact with the ground, they do walk or catch cracks in the road a little bit, but nothing unbearable at all. To be expected when stretching such a narrow tire on a 7" wheel. I know that Jason told me that they bolstered the sides of the Premium Sportways to help folks with lifted rides, especially with three wheeling. These tires were designed and set up with the Lowrider in mind. I have even seen many pics of guys getting big inches hopping on them with no issue. My car is not lifted yet, but Lord willing will be soon and I would be happy to write a review on these post being lifted. So far however even in the hot AZ heat, I have almost ZERO wear on mine. They are holding up great and white walls are staying nice and bright...no yellowing or browning. 
As for how they hold up/handle on Impalas that are lifted, I have heard many great things but I have no personal experience with these.

In closing I, love my Premium Sportways and the costumer service that Jason has provided. I plan on only running these from here on out. Before people say it, no I am NOT paid for or do I work for Premium Sportway, just sharing my experience with these tires thus far, in hoping that my input will help others in their decisions when buying tires for their rides.


----------



## ~BIG SPANKS~ (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have used 2x4's cut to 7 inches..these were on cokers tho..I do like the tread look better then cokers...I'm waiting on wheels on 801 and not sure what I'm ordering???


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

RobLBC said:


> Coker all the way. Made in USA for a competitive price. Plus they look better.


 they look better lol what are you smoking on


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Heath V said:


> Any side by side comparisons between Coker and the new Premium Sportway? I wanted to get a set but I heard that they really follow and catch the groves of the road and can be a real pain to drive on. Lifted Impalas can be a real chore to drive as it is.


the original tires were much worse than the new 5.20`S


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bodyman1979 said:


> I have used 2x4's cut to 7 inches..these were on cokers tho..I do like the tread look better then cokers...I'm waiting on wheels on 801 and not sure what I'm ordering???


you buying china wheels? and your still undecided on what tire to buy?
thought you wanted to back usa jobs?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

bodyman1979 said:


> . I've been doin Internet trolling. The cokers r made in the USA 125 shipped...the others r made in china or whatever...and they r more expensive? In my opinion that's like paying more for harbor freight tools over snap on tools? I don't know...U S jobs wins for me..


???
where do your china wheels come from?


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

bodyman1979 said:


> . I've been doin Internet trolling. The cokers r made in the USA 125 shipped...the others r made in china or whatever...and they r more expensive? In my opinion that's like paying more for harbor freight tools over snap on tools? I don't know...U S jobs wins for me..


I was Internet trolling today (post at top of page 3)and I didn't see Coker adds waving any red white and blue flags, but anyways I have no clue where they really come from; but have you thought about :::: You support Coker, and then you think about the fact, he took and buried 2 leading wheel companies ROADSTER and ZENITH and now your stuck with FAKES coming out of GARAGES.....

AND PREMIUM SPORTWAY ARE NOT MADE IN CHINA- so the OR WHATEVER MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

No, they made in thailand or whtvr. Thai or whtvr = china = same cooked dog

but that doesnt necessarily mean they bad.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

here's some comparison (not mine) og 520 in the middle, coker on the right




these pics convinced me to go with the Premium sport even tho i already bought the cokers.


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

glad i did


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha American jobs haha please dont drape yourself in the American flag. Think about what you spend all your money on, most products are imports i.e. Clothing, electronics, cars, outsourcing jobs, etc.....

Corky coker can give a fuck about you.

Chokers are cheaper NOW, because they were the only 5.20 available they used to charge $150 a tire. Since Premium Sportway returned, at an introductory price of $125 a tire. In response, Chokers lowered their prices. 

Premium Sportway and the crew attend car shows, functions, fundraisers and own lowriders.

Support your fellow lowriders by buying Premium Sportway 

Built for lowriders, by lowriders.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

MR.59 said:


> the original tires were much worse than the new 5.20`S


Give me a break, any old school Lowrider can tell these "new" Sportways look nothing like the originals once mounted on a rim. The thread does not flatten out like the OG tire and what you are left with is a boxy tire where the thread is protruding. Not a good look.


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Haha American jobs haha please dont drape yourself in the American flag. Think about what you spend all your money on, most products are imports i.e. Clothing, electronics, cars, outsourcing jobs, etc.....
> 
> Corky coker can give a fuck about you.
> 
> ...


Nice tire ad


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

martin1979mc said:


> they look better lol what are you smoking on


I think they both look like shit and nothing like the OG 5.20 Sportway. But if I am going to buy one of these fake tires I rather buy the cheaper one and not support a company that is trying to rip off lowriders with an overpriced Asian knockoff.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I always find these topics kind of funny when people pick certain items to say they support USA products and buy from usa. Like someone said take a look at your body at your clothes around your house. What about the tires on your daily or those usa made. Wheel tire game has changed and not for the better, people bootlegging everything,


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> Give me a break, any old school Lowrider can tell these "new" Sportways look nothing like the originals once mounted on a rim. The thread does not flatten out like the OG tire and what you are left with is a boxy tire where the thread is protruding. Not a good look.


lil` dreamer
they are not 100% of the og tire, but the ENHANCED VERSION of these tires 5.20 "2.0"
i sold a storage full of og tires when these came out, if you put some brain power into this thought
you don`t want to drive on a 30 year old tire bias 4ply tire
but you will trust a 6 ply tire MADE TO HOLD A HEAVY ASS CAR WITH A TRUNK FULL OF BATTERIES


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

CustomMachines said:


> here's some comparison (not mine) og 520 in the middle, coker on the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that one on the right looks like doodooooooo


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ekserio said:


> Damn that one on the right and middle look like doodooooooo


I agree


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

The ones in the middle are OG 520's tho. didn't you say nothing looks as good as the OG's? lol


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

ekserio said:


> The ones in the middle are OG 520's tho. didn't you say nothing looks as good as the OG's? lol


Yes


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> ???
> where do your china wheels come from?


 actually I order USA 72 spoke powdered coated wheels....13x7... Thank you! And your welcome!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Tami said:


> I was Internet trolling today (post at top of page 3)and I didn't see Coker adds waving any red white and blue flags, but anyways I have no clue where they really come from; but have you thought about :::: You support Coker, and then you think about the fact, he took and buried 2 leading wheel companies ROADSTER and ZENITH and now your stuck with FAKES coming out of GARAGES.....
> 
> AND PREMIUM SPORTWAY ARE NOT MADE IN CHINA- so the OR WHATEVER MAKES A BIG DIFFERENCE!!


 in lowrider magazine they have an advertisement saying made in the USA? Maybe I'm seeing things check it out?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

bodyman1979 said:


> actually I order USA 72 spoke powdered coated wheels....13x7... Thank you! And your welcome!


Nothing beats USA made!!


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

OG's... Because who doesn't wanna put your life on the line for some thirty year old tires...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

shawntitan said:


> OG's... Because who doesn't wanna put your life on the line for some thirty year old tires...


Those og tires should all be in the garbage or on trailer queens. Coker looks like crap to me too. Premium Sport is what I'd get if i needed some tires with that old school boxy look.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

CustomMachines said:


> glad i did


Whiskers have never been sexier! 



RobLBC said:


> I agree


Those ugly-ass tires are Chokers, foo! Count the tread!


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

MR.59 said:


> lil` dreamer
> they are not 100% of the og tire, but the ENHANCED VERSION of these tires 5.20 "2.0"
> i sold a storage full of og tires when these came out, if you put some brain power into this thought
> you don`t want to drive on a 30 year old tire bias 4ply tire
> but you will trust a 6 ply tire MADE TO HOLD A HEAVY ASS CAR WITH A TRUNK FULL OF BATTERIES


 people without the knowledge of the lowrider movement won't understand no matter how many time you tell this foo carnal


----------



## martin1979mc (Dec 27, 2012)

5.20 premium sportways the only and original lowrider tire not fuckin choker, Coker cocker lol fuck that doughnut looking piece of shit tire


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

martin1979mc said:


> people without the knowledge of the lowrider movement won't understand no matter how many time you tell this foo carnal


Fake ass square Chinese tires ain't part of no Lowrider movement fool. Keep getting hustled by the Premium Sportway guys.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

martin1979mc said:


> View attachment 1715985
> 5.20 premium sportways the only and original lowrider tire not fuckin choker, Coker cocker lol fuck that doughnut looking piece of shit tire


Had u ever ride on em Coker premium sports ? I had sence years who was the one no matter what but for money or any other reason cokers was the comp that came out with this tire in years I bet there's lots who had ride on em not kissn ass or nothing but my self haven't had no problems with Cokers 520's tell then I like the style n wll keep riding on em tell some god wrong then wll try out em new ones !!! But was the trip homes some like cokers some like the new ones some don't don't trip n ride on what like at list there's ppl putting options for the lowriders so once again is like no one can put u down for not having a show car or ppl riding on China's lol .....


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

RobLBC said:


> Fake ass square Chinese tires ain't part of no Lowrider movement fool. Keep getting hustled by the Premium Sportway guys.


. Ohhhh shit...


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> . Ohhhh shit...


X2 I think there's no hustle on the new ones haven't try em but not hating on em ether y hate on two company's who at list are tryn to keep this tires on the market there's ppl for em two styles like there's many ppl riding on China's n Daytons or USA made wheels !!! Lol


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

All this hate on cokers is funny....because when we had nothing...no other tire had the right look...to me the more the merrier...keep an alive....theres always defects..even Goodyear...plus with enough batteries that weigh the same as a prius in your trunk...on those small little tires..


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

jjarez79 said:


> All this hate on cokers is funny....because when we had nothing...no other tire had the right look...to me the more the merrier...keep an alive....theres always defects..even Goodyear...plus with enough batteries that weigh the same as a prius in your trunk...on those small little tires..


X2 that's right homie !!!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

What do u guys think about running radial tubes in your spokes? With the 5.20's....does it make it easier to mount?


----------



## ekserio (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate running tubes in spokes.


----------



## el_hektor (Mar 11, 2009)

I worked at Coker for years. I remember the 1st batch of Coker 2ply tires, and yes they were terrible. lots of issues and that stupid "lowrider series" on the sidewall and folks saying "they're not like the OGs" and to be honest, Coker never intended to copy the "OGs" its an old denman mold that was brought out to meet the demand when no one else wasn't making anything.

I'm not gonna say one tire is better then the other. Premium sportway did a really nice job with their "S" tread design and i believe they copied straight from an old orignal mold. Good for them. But hey, the market now has options and they've come a long way. Coker was willing to hit me up and take feedback from a lot of other people and they listened and kept trying to improve. it's an example that voices are being heard and these companies are doing something to make a better product. it might take some time but both these companies are trying to meet your demands. Back then no one made tires Just for lowriders, 5.20s and 560s were actually stock factory sizes for small european cars and VW's. Lowriders guys got ahold of them cuz they were small and helped lower the cars. Nowadays, 5.20s are being made just for YOU. it really is a tough business, and reality is no other tire manufacture has interest to make a 520-13 or 14. why would they?? Money talks, it's a small production run compared to making radials and something more profitable. Just give some time, express your feedback and the aftermarket will listen. You also have the right to a good product for your hard earned money. 

As for service, I personally never turned anyone away when they had issues. nor anyone that i worked with side by side. Maybe someone just got the wrong rep at the wrong time.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

el_hektor said:


> I worked at Coker for years. I remember the 1st batch of Coker 2ply tires, and yes they were terrible. lots of issues and that stupid "lowrider series" on the sidewall and folks saying "they're not like the OGs" and to be honest, Coker never intended to copy the "OGs" its an old denman mold that was brought out to meet the demand when no one else wasn't making anything.
> 
> I'm not gonna say one tire is better then the other. Premium sportway did a really nice job with their "S" tread design and i believe they copied straight from an old orignal mold. Good for them. But hey, the market now has options and they've come a long way. Coker was willing to hit me up and take feedback from a lot of other people and they listened and kept trying to improve. it's an example that voices are being heard and these companies are doing something to make a better product. it might take some time but both these companies are trying to meet your demands. Back then no one made tires Just for lowriders, 5.20s and 560s were actually stock factory sizes for small european cars and VW's. Lowriders guys got ahold of them cuz they were small and helped lower the cars. Nowadays, 5.20s are being made just for YOU. it really is a tough business, and reality is no other tire manufacture has interest to make a 520-13 or 14. why would they?? Money talks, it's a small production run compared to making radials and something more profitable. Just give some time, express your feedback and the aftermarket will listen. You also have the right to a good product for your hard earned money.
> 
> As for service, I personally never turned anyone away when they had issues. nor anyone that i worked with side by side. Maybe someone just got the wrong rep at the wrong time.


that was well stated...I would say that we are limited to what we want to buy...so im just going to say im sure coker employs a lot of people...and we should support companies that provide jobs for blue collar workers..(this is just my opinion)


----------



## George Tamayo (Apr 15, 2014)

Makes all the sense in the world.


----------



## George Tamayo (Apr 15, 2014)

This response makes the most sense so far. Too many people talking ignorantly. I simply have "premium sports"I like them so end of story.


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Cokers or 175/75/14?...skinny or balloons?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

jjarez79 said:


> Cokers or 175/75/14?...skinny or balloons?


Both are good choices


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Jus got my cokers today...I bought sum radial tubes jus in case..waiting for my wheels now...13x7 72 spoke color dish color spokes....from 801 wheels should be shipped this week:x:


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Cokers are garbage.
I drove on a set recently for a few hundred miles with 1" tuck.
All 4 of them cracked on sidewall.
They did not seem safe to me so I sent them back to Coker.
They said due to riding on sidewall they can't do anything for me.
Even though they were Never rotated and all 4 tires were cracked.


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Did u really expect a refund?


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

they said they would credit a new set, before I shipped them


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

JROLL said:


> Cokers are garbage.
> I drove on a set recently for a few hundred miles with 1" tuck.
> All 4 of them cracked on sidewall.
> They did not seem safe to me so I sent them back to Coker.
> ...


 On what kind of car?


----------



## JROLL (Aug 29, 2011)

Big body Lac 6 batts


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like another satisfied premium sport customer. :nicoderm:

Better luck on the next set man. A lot of money gone to waste right there.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

JROLL said:


> Big body Lac 6 batts


The car is too new for 5.20's.. That's your problem.. :nicoderm:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

JustCruisin said:


> The car is too new for 5.20's.. That's your problem.. :nicoderm:


yup. I agree 70s tires on a late 90s car? and what did you expect, riding on the side wall? get your wheels straight that solves the problem . I like both brands , Ive used Cokers for years with no problems and I owned 5.20s when they were 80.00 a set (4) they rode like shit but they looked good . Put some jumbo radials on that 4 door , problem solved.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Maybe 520s will kill the over extended control arm fad.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

lone star said:


> Maybe 520s will kill the over extended control arm fad.


X2


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

I had ride on Cokers 520's on my 95 town car never had a problem with em !!!!


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

JROLL said:


> View attachment 1773226
> View attachment 1773226


Looks like the tires were not inflated enough.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Looks like the tires were not inflated enough.


Or riding on the side wall due to extended arms. That doesn't explain the back though which were proably not inflated enough like you said. What kind of psi are people supposed to be running in these?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Heath V said:


> Or riding on the side wall due to extended arms. That doesn't explain the back though which were proably not inflated enough like you said. What kind of psi are people supposed to be running in these?


Minimum of 50psi


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

RobLBC said:


> Looks like the tires were not inflated enough.


X2 ... I run mines @45psi


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

RobLBC said:


> Minimum of 50psi


Thanks.


----------

